# Climber Wanted



## appalachianarbo (Apr 26, 2004)

Appalachian Arborists, based in Asheville, NC is looking for an experienced, full time pruning/removal climber. IPM work included. ISA certification helpful and may be required eventually. Great benefits, great equipment, great work environment...Send an email to [email protected]

Mike Riley
ISA Certified Arborist
Asst. Vice President, Appalachian Arborists


----------

